# How critical is width for 1 horse in a 2 horse slant?



## preppyrider (Jul 13, 2021)

Currently own an older 2 horse BP straight load, no tack room. Looking to upgrade. Would like to add a tack room without getting a long 15'+ trailer, so considering a slant load. I have a 16.2h TB mare, wears an 80" blanket. I only haul 1 horse 99% of the time and don't ever plan on trips longer than 2 hours max. 

Looking at a nice 2 horse slant that's 7'6 tall and 7' wide, 40" on the centers. I realize the interior width will be slightly less. With the divider pinned back/removed to make one stall, will that be big enough? I modified my current trailer (7'6 tall, 6' wide) to swing the divider over and usually hauled her that way, sort of a modified slant. She always seemed comfortable and appeared to have plenty of room, so I assume I would be okay with a 7' wide slant? I have very little experience with slants so want to make sure this isn't a stupid decision. 

I don't have the ability to order custom due to the extremely long wait times for trailers right now. I did find one very nice used 2 horse slant that was 8' wide.....but had a 6' tack room, making the trailer 16' long, and that's just more trailer than I want to pull. I don't have a ton of parking room at home nor at my barn, so want to retain the maneuverability of a shorter trailer. I also don't have the ability to put her in the trailer I'm considering as it's 8 hours away. She traveled in my boss' 6 horse slant (7' tall and 6'6 wide) once and was fine on a 90 minute trip.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To me width is very critical because it correlates to stall length.
Fitting a long & lanky horse in a slant has more to do with what position in the trailer you refer to, how many other horses will be on the trailer, are you using dividers or not.....mostly how wide the trailer is.
Friends had a 16 h Thoroughbred who wore a 80" blanket...that horse did _not_ fit in any single slot no matter where it was on their 6' wide slant...not if you had the slots locked closed.
A 7' wide trailer that would make a difference, maybe...wider the better..
I read you add 18" to the blanket size and round up to be sure and that is minimum what is needed to just fit your horse in a slant position...but,_* but *_the stall width must also accommodate the rib-cage and heft of a larger horse and many slants don't...beware!
Just remember that from nose to tail must fit _comfortably_ in a slotted position with a slant...there is no room to spare.

Long & lanky to me do better in straight stall trailer configuration since the head is designed to go over the chest bar to the trailer nose area...
Clearance height also correlates with stall width and length cause most don't buy a 8' clearance trailer for a pony to travel in...not usually.
Taller trailers often are wider and longer stall length...
Most of today's straight load trailers also incorporate the butt bar system to adding strength to the rear closure of the trailer area. This allows for a sliding center divider for ease of loading done..

Have you googled "2 horse trailers under 15' long with dressing room" and saw what showed up?
Your wants fits a lot of trailer manufacturers in straight loads besides slant...but you will be looking at 15' or longer, as it is needed for that dressing/tack room you want.
Personally a newer straight load is where I would look so you know you can fit your horse and another all the time and both are protected in stalls..
I don't understand the why not a longer trailer...if you've mastered your 12' trailer it is not a huge upswing to go to 15' - 16' and that gives you a dedicated, welded in place secure tack/dressing room to keep your things in under lock and key.
You refer to a bit longer than your arm length difference unless your trailer is a really oldie that would have you greasing the sides and shoehorning your horse in to close the door....

A very old thread from here but discusses exactly what you refer to...








Appropriate height/width of trailer?


I'm looking at buying my very first trailer - which is terribly exciting and nerve-wracking. My gelding is fairly big and my budget is fairly small, which means I'm running into problems! Ronan is 16.3 3/4 (ha! Yes, literally a quarter inch shy if a solid 17hh) and built fairly substantially...




www.horseforum.com




And another that gives specifics in inches...








Slant Trailer Dimensions


I'm trying to find out what the standard dimensions are for slant trailers and how to measure for stall width. Is it from the inside of the divider to the inside of the next divider? I see that most trailers are around 40



horsetrailerworld.com




A word of caution....
Remember those who measure length are measuring from deep in a corner to deep in a corner but our horses *do not* fit in those confined spaces so you _must_ allow extra space in length or have a pretzel and very unhappy horse when you pry him into and out of that to tight a stall he is made to stand in...
🐴...


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

When I bought my Circle J Runabout ( 2 horse angle with tack room) I later realized that it would be too small for my 16.1 TB unless I took out the partition. It too is 7 feet wide. I trained my gelding to be comfortable turning around in small spaces and he was very good in loading and turning around so he was facing backwards.
Now I have a smaller QH but he isn't confident yet in loading (sigh). He would likely fit in the stall (78 inch blanket) but I believe he would be happier in the more open space. I would only trailer him solo.
The specs on my angled stalls are 31 inches wide. 40 at the head. The trailer is 17.8" including the coupler, without is 15.3 feet including tackroom. I like my horse to be facing backwards so I have better control of where they are without having to worry he'll step off the trailer un asked.


----------

